# Reflex Deflex Problem!



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

What is a reflex deflex bow? I bought a bow on ebay and my buddy said it was a reflex deflex. I don't know the difference between a regular recurve and this one so I thought I was buying a bear recurve. My question is do they shoot the same and string up the same or are they like a longbow? If you have any info please fill me in. Any info is helpful. Thanks

3006SHOOTER


----------

